# Beautiful day on the water



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

For the first time in a month I got a chance to take my boat out for a bit of fun fishing. I decided to see if the flounder have showed up yet. I got a late start and it was slow at first with the first catch of the day this monster!










It took a lot of moving around to find the fish but once I did it was on and I limited out in under four hours from the time I left the ramp. Fresh flounder baked with panko and parmesan made an excellent meal! Im up and ready to run a flounder charter anytime. They may not be the toughest fighting fish that swims but they make up for it with their numbers and great eats! Not to mention they can be flat out fun to catch! Pun intended...


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice mess of flounder. It's good to see that the flounder are showing up. That's a stud mantis shrimp!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Mantis shrimp are super aggressive. First one I've ever seen caught on a jig. I've heard their strike has the same velocity as a .22 rifle. They are some kind of beautiful under water. I can't believe how quick they bleach out on the surface.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome mantis shrimp. Watch your fingers are you will get sliced.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Pretty cool and some good eats I love flounder.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Fine mess of flat fish. What's the table quality of those Mantis shrimp??


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Wouldn't mind heading out with you to learn about your technique...I've never been able to target and actually catch flounder.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Its hard to tell from the photo, how big are those flounder?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Fine mess of flat fish. What's the table quality of those Mantis shrimp??


I gave it to my buddy I went fishing with. That joker probably weighed close to a pound. Ive heard they are good. He said he was going to cook it today so I will let yall know his report!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lyin Too said:


> Its hard to tell from the photo, how big are those flounder?


I generally dont keep flounder under 14" but being that it was my first trip of the season I wasnt too picky and a couple 13.5" fish came home. Most were 14-16" with a couple fish in the 19" range in the mix. Heck, a limit of flounder on rod and reel is an accomplishment in itself IMO.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Mantis that size might take the end of your finger off.

Got my shipment in JD, ready to try it!!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I've put a couple in the grease over the years and there lobster quality . Excellent job on the flat ties Jason .


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good buddy Ginzu and I went out again today. We left the ramp at around 0830.

Lets just say that 1ft forecast was off! It was slick calm in the sound and bay but that strong outgoing tide meeting a legit 2-3ft ground swell made the pass a bit nasty. Even once we were out of the tidal reach the swells were still a pretty good sized and pretty tight together, luckily there was no wind or it really would have been nasty!

Anyhow, first stop and first drop I had a flounder on within seconds! Bite was pretty good today and we easily could have limited but we were being picky and didnt keep any under 15". I only brought home three as I just didnt need to kill too many flounder. Ginzu got him a healthy cooler full as well. 

We decided to head in around 12:45. The seas laid down as the day went on to about 2' and the tide had turned so the pass wasnt as bad on the way in. Cant be nearly 80 degrees in December!


----------

